
Windows 10 on ARM is being groomed to fail - artsandsci
https://www.slashgear.com/windows-10-on-arm-is-being-groomed-to-fail-19519940/
======
rbanffy
All I want is that I'm able to install Linux on these laptops. If they do
that, there could, at least, be a niche for them between the Chromebook space
and low-end laptops.

In the meantime, a Pinebook is a reasonable ARM device that's not as fast as
these Qualcomm based ones, but costs US$ 100.

